# R6 Firmware Update Timeline?



## markschneider (Jul 11, 2022)

Good day. The latest EOS R6 Firmware Update, Version 1.5.2 , was March 2022. Is there a roadmap or any indication of when to expect the next firmware update? Thank you!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2022)

markschneider said:


> Good day. The latest EOS R6 Firmware Update, Version 1.5.2 , was March 2022. Is there a roadmap or any indication of when to expect the next firmware update? Thank you!


No roadmap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## markschneider (Jul 15, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> View attachment 204589


Both the Canon EOS R3 and Canon EOS R5 will receive new firmware next week. No word yet on the R6, but i geek out at new firmware!


----------

